# Seifikujitsu - Anyone study this?



## Ceicei (Oct 16, 2007)

I wasn't sure where or which area to put this topic as this is one form of healing arts.  I know that it is part of DanZan Ryu Jujitsu, but unsure whether other martial arts also incorporate this (or have similar studies).

If there are some of you who do study Seifikujitsu, what can you share about this?  Is this related to the Kappo/Sappo concepts derived from DZR, or it is a separate and more extensive study?  I am thinking more seriously about the idea of studying Seifikujitsu, but if the Kappo/Sappo concepts are already inherent in the DZR curriculum, then is the Seifikujitsu study is just an extension of that?

I've heard it said that Kappo/Sappo is the balance on the same scale (this metaphor is borrowed from the recent issue of Kiai Echo magazine).  I also like to think of it as the two sides of the same coin.  Some others say this is a variation of Yin-Yang perspective.

Thoughts would be appreciated.  Thank you,

- Ceicei


----------



## MarkBarlow (Nov 9, 2007)

I've been taught a wide range of kappo techniques and many of them are very similar to the Seifikujitsu I've seen used by DZR practioners.  Considering the wealth of knowledge that many of the DRZ folks have, it could certainly be considered worth study on its own but I truly think that Kappo works best when coupled with study of pressure point and atemi.
My wife is a license massage therapist and Reiki master and it always tickles me how the points overlap for therapeutic and attack.


----------



## Bravissimo (Nov 13, 2007)

You can read more about it on the www.ajjf.org page.  Its essentially a first-aid and massage therapy program based around sports medicine and TCM.

Its not a requirement in the system (although I believe learning basic first aid and joint-taping is), and you don't have to be a danzan ryu student to take the courses.  

Doug Kiehl is a danzan ryu professor and a doctor of oriental medicine, he wrote a book that gives a basic overview of the program and its relation to martial arts.  his web site used to be www.kdrja.com  but it seems to have gone down some time ago.  I read the book and it made me interested in the program, but unfortunately the rest of the students at the club I attend don't seem interested learning the program.


----------



## Ceicei (Nov 13, 2007)

MarkBarlow and Bravissimo,

Thank you so much for your feedback and your suggestions.  I will check with Doug Kiehl and see what he has to say about this subject.   There is much I still want to know; I'm searching for people whom I could ask questions.

- Ceicei


----------

